# [SOLVED] Intel 82845G graphics controller



## sagsd (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,
I have a Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller, and i think its outdated. Can I download like an update or something so that it can display better graphic quality?

Your help would be most grateful.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the latest driver from Intel. That's the best you're going to do in terms of downloads but it's probably not going to improve things very much. An Intel 845 is not a very good graphics controller. The only way to get a substantial improvement is add a video card.


----------



## sagsd (Apr 21, 2005)

unclemarco got a question for you...What video card would u recommend me to buy and how much does it approx. cost.? And how much does it cost to put it into my CPU..

P.S. - I love playing games on the computer (Maybe this would help you in your recommendation)


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

It would help if you would post the specifications of your computer (computer model number or motherboard, CPU, RAM) and your price range. Just about any video card (even a cheap one) is going to be a big step up from an Intel 845.


----------



## sagsd (Apr 21, 2005)

These are the specs.
I got this of the DXDIAG (DirectX Diagnostic Tool)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
System Manufacturer: Compaq
System Model: 6027US
BIOS: 68602 v1.08
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
Memory: 504MB RAM
Page File: 196MB used, 1031MB available
DirectX Version: Directx 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

My price range would be anything between $0-$150.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Your power supply is 220 watts so if you want a fast video card, you would also have to replace the power supply. From the looks of it, you have a standard ATX12V power supply which means it's replaceable but I'm not absolutely 100% sure. It's hard to tell from your computer's on-line manuals.

If you don't want to hassle with the power supply, you could get some lower budget video cards which would still be a pretty big step up from what you've currently got. This Radeon 9600 at $69 is a fairly low power video card which your power supply can probably live with (I'd guess 95% chance it would work without replacing the supply) and it's a lot faster and more capable than your Intel 845.

Anything faster than that and you're looking at a likely power supply replacement ($50 and up for a decent one). A Radeon 9600 Pro is very quick for the money but you also might have to swap the power supply and there goes your other $50.

If it was me (taking into account I'm an experienced computer geek), I would get the 9600 Pro and just cross my fingers that the power supply could handle it. If not I'd just plunk down the extra cash and swap out the power supply.

But just getting the 9600 is quite a step up from what you've got and it's cheap and a pretty painless upgrade (99% of the time, 1% it's a real pain).

If you decide to get one of those, use the exact link I gave up above or post the link to what you want to get. You have to be careful to get the exact right model otherwise you can end up with a card which appears the same but is much slower. You have to be careful about the VRAM width, the GPU and RAM clock rates, etc. You pretty much have to buy this kind of video card over the Internet. Retail stores rarely carry this kind of hardware.


----------



## Aeron (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82845G graphics controller*

I'm having the same problem that sagsd did, but I just want to know whether or not the advice you gave him would be able to help me as well.

My computer's specs are as follows...

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System ModelM174A-ABA S5300NX NA310
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.0
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.50GHz
Memory: 504MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c

I currently have the same graphics controller as sagsd did, the "Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller". 

I've gotten a game for someone in the household, and I wanted to try it out before I actually showed it to them so that I could make sure that it worked, and... Apparently it doesn't, due to my videocard.

The system requirements for the videocard are as follows...

· Video: DirectX 9.0c, NVIDIA GeForce 4+ or ATI Radeon 8500+
for Windows XP / NVIDIA GeForce 6100+ or ATI Radeon 9500+ for
Vista (Note: ATI Radeon 9200 and 9250 PCI, NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX
cards not supported)

I have absolutely no clue how to read that... But... Yeah. Whatever.

I have a small budget, but I'd like to have a videocard that is going to last me a while, one of the real good ones out there, I want to get one that I'm not going to have to replace for some time. I've checked ComputerUSA's site, there's one I have my eyes on, but would I need to change my power supply to accompany it?

The card is the "PNY GeForce 7600GS Video Card, 8x AGP, 512MB DDR"

I'm not sure how you got the wattage out of his specs, but I'm fairly certain you'd be able to do the same for me.

As a side note, are videocards reusable? In the future when I purchase a new computer, would I be able to use the videocard on that as well? I know, I'm pretty new to all this junk, but...

Anyway... Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Intel 82845G graphics controller*

Hi Aeron

If this is your motherboard http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...uk&lc=en&dlc=en&product=364077&dlc=en&lang=en
then unfortunately you may be out of luck. Why? Your motherboard does not seem to have an AGP or PCI-E slot and relys solely on the integrated graphics (Intel). Not 100% sure as there are many types.

My advice is to upgrade before purchasing a graphics card as you are limited in many ways with this computer. Firstly it is a socket 478 processor board which soon, if not already, will be very difficult to upgrade at all. Secondly as i said there is probably no room to upgrade due to the low power of your PSU.

Look at upgrading, do the sums. If you are going to upgrade anytime soon, wait on buying a graphics card as this will be a waste of money on this machine, and possibly not available to you anyway.

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news.


----------



## Aeron (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Intel 82845G graphics controller*

That's absolutely great news! Hooray! A simple gift has just cost me a thousand dollars!

Oh, boy...

Well... Now I have a problem. So... Do you have any suggestions on a nice, solid computer that'll last me a while and is compatible with video card upgrades and the like? I'd really appreciate it if you could... Also, do you have a link for an upgrade that I can download?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Intel 82845G graphics controller*

Best thing to do is to post your complete specs, and your budget. We can then work from there to see what we can salvage from your old machine and look at updating everything else. With your budget also post what you generally want to use your machine for, ie is it mainly gaming, internet etc?

Post this in a new thread under other hardware. PM me when you have done this.

Thanks


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Intel 82845G graphics controller*

i sadly have the same question. 
os: winbows xp service pack 2
system manufacturer: dell
system model:dimension: 2400
bios: phoenix rom bios plus version 1.10 AO5
Processor: Intel pentium 4 cpu 2.53 ghz
memory: 766mb ram
directx 9.0c

I would like to use the computer for gaming
preferably low priced
thanks


----------

